# Fixed Broadheads



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

What fixed broadheads do you use and why? Do you use 2,3,or4 blade? I am one year into this sport and have only used the Magnus 2 blade because they are affordable, warranty, good reviews. they worked well but would like some other opinions as to why ur choice is the choice. Not interested in mechanicals just fixed. thanks for the input.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm shooting a longbow and depend on great broadheads. I'm currently shooting Abowyer Brown Bear heads, which are 2 blade single bevel heads. This head provides awesome penetration and bone crushing impacts even out of my low speed 46 pound longbow. Of course I'm shooting them on 612 grain arrows, but consistently get complete pass throughs even on hogs. The single bevel blades also gives what is called and "S" cut and opens a hole as big as any 3 or 4 blade heads so you have a blood trail a blind man could follow. Last hog I shot didn't go 15 yards after the shot and was down hard.


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

*fix blades*

i shoot three differnt fix blades
Muzzy 4 blade 100gr... not the MX-4 the old blue ones, great broadhead that cuts a hole that is not going to close up. plus they fly great on a set up to 300fps.. cheap and great on hogs

slick tricks, 4 blade great cutting head fly great over 300fps all around head for any animal.. little larger hole than the muzzy 1" hole.... on deer size game i found this broad head to leave the best blood trails... 1 1/8" cut 4 blade makes a hole you can dang near see thru the animal

shuttle T's 3 blade, very very stong head fly great at any speed, my preferd head shooting thru sceens on pop up blinds.. cuts a great entry and exit hole and good blood trails

happy hunting


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I shoot 100gr Slick Trick magnums and 100gr Razor Tricks. Both fly great, are extremely tough and leave good blood trails.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I shoot Magnus stinger buzzcut 4 blades.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I shoot a Montec G5 or the Hellbender , I can go from field points to broad heads with out any problems.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Magnus stingers, Muzzy Phantoms, or Slick Tricks are my three


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

My 3 favorite are
SLICK TRICK
Muzzy
Magnus


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Traditional - 125gr Magnus Snuffers
Compound - 100gr Thunderheads
Crossbow - 125gr Muzzy 3-blades


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Slick Tricks 100 gr Mags


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I shoot Montecs in 100gr because G5 has a prettier logo than Muzzy or Slick Trick.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Slick Trick 100gr all the way


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I shoot the Magnus stinger and Slick trick magnums on the fixed side. You can't go wrong with the singers, very hard to beat.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i shoot NAP thunderhead broadheads 100gr. they come with 6 in a pack for around 35-40 bucks. can't remember


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

slicktrick 85 gr. ... never any problems... best flight fixed broadhead i have shot


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

thunderhead 100 grain is my choice but you will need to go to a archery shop take a look, talk to the guys there and simply make a choice. they all will do the job


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Fixed Heads*

1) G-5 Striker--Blades very Sharp, fly very well, good blood trails, accurate. Designed in the fashion of the Thunderhead, which are very good, also.
2) Slick Trick Razortrick and Standard-Very Sharp, fly very well, excellent blood trails, very solid designs, accurate.
3) Shuttle T-Lock--Not as sharp as the other two, above, but, sharp enough. Excellent flight. Very well designed head. Very good accuracy.
4) Magnus Stinger--Sharp, good penetration, incredible warranty--you send them broadheads which YOU think are defective, funky, or whatever--they give you new ones, without question. In a tuned bow, as good as any other head.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

G5 montec. Spin test perfect every time and easy to sharpen. Best broad head I have shot so far.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Shuttle T-Lock 100 grains.

TH


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

good info here guys. i have really been wanting to try the slick's when i get my bow back from the shop. i have been shooting spitfires for the last year. they have worked flawlessly but i am looking for something different with my new set-up.


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

I've shot a bunch of them but the best in my experience is the Simmons Landshark 100 gr. Great bloodtrails, easy to sharpen, fly good.

www.simmonssharks.com


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

I use 100 gr slick tricks. They fly as true as my field points and they put animals down. Not saying there isnt anything just as good but I cant imagine any that are better. I will be staying with them. After they kill a deer, they become pig killers in my quiver.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

G5 Montec
100 gr. 
Fixed 3 blade


----------



## rackjudge (May 26, 2009)

G5 Montecs

Great flight and good blood trail


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been using ABC "Liberty" heads in Mexico for the last 5 years... I shoot thru mesh and they are razor to the tip... No problems with mesh and have killed some 200+ LB bucks. Great little head but I'm switching to Grim Reaper this year bc I'm going to KS and plan to possibly shoot longer distances than 10 yards thru mesh. I'll post reviews of the mechanical heads when i see how they work


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

*LANDSHARKS!!!*


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Carbon Express F 15. single fixed blade with 2 bloodletters. Worked for me!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

G5 Stryker Magnums. The 1 1/2" cut leaves a good blood trail. You will need to perfectly in tune to make them accurate.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Hard to add to what has already been said. I got into archery only a few years back, and went the same route as you. I started with the Magnus for the same reasons. I had an issue with my bow which caused to to doubt the heads and switched over to the ST's. After that there was no going back. 

They have tuned right with my FP's on three different bows. Now it is simply a matter of sighting in, then swapping from FP to the Razor Trick and heading to he woods. Out to 50yds I can see no noticeable differences in impacts, my FP's and RT's all group together. 

They are easily resharpened, and the newer ones have the ever so slight chisel point on them which REALLY improved them. Not that the original wasn't great, just you had to touch up the tip on occasion after a pass through and hitting the ground. With the bit of chisel he is now putting on them I have not noticed that issue. They slip through deer and hogs so quick and quietly you'll think you missed.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been using Rocky Mountain Titainium 100's from Texas to africa, i do not plan to change. Use whatever you have confidence in.


----------

